# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Apo'nun derin prensi!..

## bozok

*Apo'nun derin prensi!..*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/05/2009* 




Türk Polisi, PKK denilen eşkıya sürüsünün şehir kadrolarına bir operasyon yapıyor.. İki yıl ön hazırlık, teknik takiple, çetenin kılcallarına nüfuz edilmiş... Uyuşturucu ile de beslenen bir çıkar şebekesinin, etnik, ırkçı unsurlarla kendisine yarattığı cephede nasıl azmanlaştığı görülüyor!.. 

Bu operasyon, çarpıcı bilgileri de açığa çıkarıyor... Mesela, ilk elde edilen sonuçlara göre şöyle bir zincirleme ilişki mevcut...

*“üetebaşı Apo’nun talimatlarını, kendisiyle görüşmeye gelen ve İstanbul’da faaliyet yürüten bir hukuk bürosuna kayıtlı avukatlara ilettiği, bu avukatların da bilgileri dijital ortamda, terör örgütünün sorumlularından yurt dışındaki Sabri Ok’a bildirdiği, Ok’un da bu bilgileri, terör örgütünün Irak’ın kuzeyinde bulunan yöneticilerine ilettiği, örgüt yöneticilerinin bu bilgiler doğrultusunda kararlar aldığı belirtiliyor...”* 

Anılan isme dikkat ediniz, *Sabri Ok...*

Kimdir bu Sabri Ok diye baktığımızda, çok ilginç cevaplar alıyoruz...
Yani, Apo’nun İmralı’dan çıkan talimatları, onun isteği ile bu Sabri Ok’a ulaşıyor, Sabri de Avrupa’dan Kandil’e bu talimatların kuryeliğini yapan *“ilk el-Apo’nun vekili”* oluyor... Demek ki örgütün en önemli kişilerindendir..

*Peki başka özellikleri?..*
Hemen şunu belirtelim... Sabri Ok, PKK çetesinin kurucu kadrolarından.. 1985’te yakayı ele vermiş ve hapse girmiş, yirmi sene yatmış çıkmış... üıkınca da hemen kaldığı yerden devam için çetesine koşmuş.. Aktif PKK’lı olarak devam...

Haksızlık etmeyelim, bu Sabri Ok’un cezaevi günlerinde de çetesine boş verdiğini söyleyemeyiz!.. Kendisi Bursa’da hapiste yatarken, *“cezaevleri sorumlusu”* imiş, çete adına!..

Ve dahası, mahkum olduğu sırada bir de *“devletle temasından”* dem vurulur ki, bu durum çok* “derin”* ve hayecan vericidir!.. 



*Hapisteyken derin temas!*
Apo, yakalandıktan sonra ifade verirken, kendisi ile bazı devlet yetkililerinin zaman zaman temas kurduklarından, ateş kes temelinde görüşmeler yapıldığından bahsetmişti... Mesela şöyle bir beyanı vardı;

*“Ateş kes önerisi bize Avrupa temsilcimiz Kani Yılmaz ve şahin kod adlı Ferhat Abdi isimli arkadaş tarafından getirildi. Abdi şahin isimli arkadaşımıza da, Selim Okçuoğlu isimli ve avukatlık yapan HADEP’te de faaliyet gösteren kişi getirmiş.* 

*Bana getirilen ateş kes önerisi çok kapsamlıydı. Olağanüstü halin ve geçici köy koruculuk sisteminin kaldırılacağı, Türkiye’nin üniter yapısına halel gelmemek kaydıyla bir takım düzeltmelere girişileceği belirtiliyordu. Bu belge sanırım şimdi Avrupa arşivimizdedir. Aynı konuda, cezaevleri temsilcimiz Sabri Ok’la bir görüşme yapılmış. Sabri Ok, kendisi ile de görüşüldüğünü ve aynı önerilerin kendisine de yapıldığını söyledi..”* 

Apo’nun *“Cezaevi temsilcimiz Sabri Ok’la görüşüldü”* beyanına dikkat ediniz.. Sabri Ok mahkum ama, adeta diplomat gibi devletin muhatabı kılınmış olmuyor mu bu durumda!?. Olan biten, bugün yaşananların nasıl yol aldığını göstermesi bakımından önemlidir...

Sabri Ok’un, çetenin önemli adamı olarak cezaevinde de takip altında tutulduğunu da dönemin emniyet görevlilerinin beyanından öğreniyoruz..
O tarihte İstihbarat Dairesi Teknik İşlerden Sorumlu Başkan Yardımcısı olan Hanefi Avcı, bir TV programında *“Devlet içinde bir grubun PKK ile işbirliği yaptığını, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’nın söz konusu o kişiyi tespit ettiğini”* söylemişti...


*Hapisten çete şefliğine..*
Abdullah ücalan, şu sıralar avukatları aracılığı ile yaptığı açıklamalarda sık sık *“Devlet benimle temas etti, anlaşma için bana geldiler”* yolunda, kendisi ile pazarlık edildiği iddialarında bulunuyor.. Sabri Ok denilen çete başı ile ilgili, *“temas”* konusunda sıkı bilgiler var.. şimdi kısaca bu Sabri Ok’un çete profilini de hatırlatalım.. *“...20 yıl boyunca Bursa Cezaevi’nde tutuklu kaldı. Cezaevinden çıktıktan sonra Kandil’e gitti... Sabri Ok, DTP’nin PKK ile ilişkisini ve duruşunu belirleyen kişi olarak kabul ediliyor. Nurettin Demirtaş’ın DTP’nin başına getirilmesinde etkili olduğu söyleniyor. Abdullah ücalan’ın en yakınındaki isimler arasında yer alıyor.. PKK’nın ilk silahlı eylemlerinde rol aldı..”* 

Bu kişi şimdi Avrupa’da diye biliniyor.. Bir daha yakalanırsa belki çok ilginç* “ilişki”* bilgileri açıklayabilir, biz de aydınlanırız.. *En azından bu işler neden bitmiyor bir fikrimiz olur!..*

...

----------

